# Aurora Penguin restoration complete!



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey all! So, I FINALLY found the time to finish restoring one of my "grail" kits: Aurora's old Penguin kit from 1967. I couldn't believe I got my hands on one last year; and at a reasonable price. Needed some work, obviously, but I'm very happy with the result. The last pic here is a before and after, and to get an in depth description (with photos) of the whole process, check out my blog The Model Kit Monster


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very well done!!!!! A great addition to your collection for sure!
Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Love it! Hope Atlantis models has the molds and will re-issue!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Superb.

On many levels.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That's excellent. Very well done.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! I'm still in disbelief that I have this kit on my shelf.... now I just have to complete Robin for the classic Aurora Batman kit trifecta!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic! Reminds me, I've got an original Aurora Superman in a box somewhere that needs a restoration.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Highest compliment one could your work, you would make Buzz Conroy proud, RIP.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE INDEED!* :thumbsup:

Hey Phantom, Are you a member of the Galaxy Hobby SCi-FAN club?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Phant,

What everybody else said! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

